# VHI renewal  1/7 2A +2Ch, alternatives to PMI 17 11 and One +?



## Andarma (11 Jun 2013)

Can anyone offer an opinion/advice on a VHI renewal on 1st July for 2 adults + 2 children?Adults on PMI 17 11, children on  One + Plan (ages 5 and 1)Total renewal cost approx. €2280, an increase of €40 per month. Looking to spend in and around what we currently spend – €150 per month, €1800 per year. All in good health. Husband and children have never been admitted to hospital. Rarely visit GP, eldest child hasn’t been to a doctor in 4 years. I have used maternity cover and have had some minor surgeries in the past (gynae related and  mole removal – history of skin cancer in family), so day surgery cover is important for me. Maternity cover not important now. I visit GP maybe twice a year. I have looked at the HIA website, but not having much luck in identifying good alternatives. Prices for children's cover in particular seem to be all over the place.


----------



## snowyb (11 Jun 2013)

Hi Andarma, 

There are a few options to consider as follows;

Option 1;  VHI Healthcare;

One Plan 250;  Adult price:   789 x 2 = 1578;  - similar hospital cover, no outpatient cover.
One Plan Starter;   Child price: 205x2=   410;  - public hospital cover,no outpatient cover.

Total family price;  1988pa or 165per month.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?259&253&103/


Option 2;  Glohealth;

Note; Glohealth has an offer where children under age 3 go free with one paying adult on the following plan;

Better Plan;   Adult price:   915 x 2 = 1830;  -  much better hospital cover than pmi 17 11,  includes hi-tech hospital cover, lower excess,
also child aged one goes free on this plan.

Good Plan;    Child price;  195 x 1 =  195 -  public hospital cover.
Total family price;   2025pa or 168per month.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?259&298&297/


Option 3;  VHI + Glohealth

For the best of both worlds and the cheapest option available, you can choose 2 providers.  This has become a common trend over the 
past year, families using 2 providers to save more money, since Glohealth became a new competitor in the market.  This is a new company 
which was set up by a group of former executives from Aviva Health and they are a good choice, especially with kids under 3 free.

Adult number 1;  VHI Healthcare; One Plan 250;      price; 789pa;
Adult number 2;  Glohealth;   Better Plan;                price; 915pa;
Child aged 1 free with Glohealth, Better Plan;           free;
Child aged 5;  Glohealth;  Good Plan;                       price;  195pa;

Total family price;    1899pa    or   158 per month.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?253&298&297/


Any adult plans cheaper than the above  would not include private hospital cover or would have very high shortfalls for private hospital cover.
Part of the reason for the big increase in price is that you may have been on free kids last year.
Glohealth is the only provider with free kids(under 3) at the moment.

Hope you find suitable alternatives.

Regards, Snowyb.


----------



## Andarma (11 Jun 2013)

Snowyb, thanks so much for replying, I really appreciate it. Some good options to investigate there, especially Glohealth. Eldest child overheard us discussing it, and was under the impression that we were getting another child for free! No chance of that happening I assured him.


----------

